# Gainward GeForce GTS 450 GTS gegen Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti austauschen?



## WTFErrors (7. März 2014)

Liebe Leute,

ich habe ein kleines "Luxusproblem". Derzeit ist in meinem PC eine gut funktionierende GeForce GTS 450 (1024 MB) von Gainward (übertaktet) verbaut. An sich ein sehr gutes Teil: _Caseking.de _
Auch ohne Übertaktung ist die GTS 450 noch auf Platz 66 in folgendem 2014-Ranking: http://www.hardware-infos.com/grafikkarten-charts-rangliste.html

Nun habe ich von einem sehr guten Freund, der immer die Top-End-Hardware kauft, seine GeForce GTX 560 Ti (1024 MB) von Zotac (übertaktet) bekommen. Diese Karte ist nicht-übertaktet auf Rang 30 im obengenannten Ranking und soll in der Zotac-Version sogar einer Radeon 6950 gleichkommen (Rang 28 : Siehe: http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/grafikkarten/zotac-geforce-gtx-560-ti-amp/test/zotac_geforce_gtx_560_ti_amp,297,2322883,4.html

Nun kenne ich mich nicht mehr so gut mit aktueller Hardware aus. Ich will mich daher kurz vergewissern, wie kompatibel die neue Karte mit meinem System wäre. Besonders Sorge macht mir, mit der stark übertakteten neuen Karte mein 650W-Netzteil überstrapazieren zu können oder dass mein einer großer Gehäuselüfter nicht ausreicht, um für ausreichend Külung zu sorgen (diese soll sonst nämlich gerne mal an die 100°C heiß werden)... [habe diese Kritikpunkte von den Amazon-Rezensionen: http://www.amazon.de/Zotac-Grafikka...rhood/dp/B004LX3MQQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top]

Mein System:
Win 7 Professional 64 Bit (SP 1)
Mainboard: Asus p5K
Derzeitige GraKa: Gainward GeForce GTS 450 (1024 MB)
RAM: 4 GB
Prozessor: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @2,4 GHZ
Netzteil: Ultron Silent Force 650 W

Sollte die neue Grafikkarte meinem System keine Vorteile bringen, weil andere Komponenten zu sehr bremsen oder weil andere Komponenten die Nutzung nicht sinnvoll erscheinen lassen, würde ich bei meiner Gainward bleiben.

Was meint ihr?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2014)

Die Grafikkarte wäre schon eine Riesensteigerung - aber was soll dich das kosten? Wenn Du sie ja schon bekommen hast, dann teste die doch einfach mal, schadet ja nicht.

 Das mit den 100 Grad halte ich für Einzelfälle, so was kommt manchmal vor, wenn ne Karte neu ist - aber an sich sollte die auch ohne eine Mega-Lüftung nicht zu heiß werden. Und wenn Dein PC nicht wirklich total mies belüftet ist, wird die auch nicht wirklich wärmer als bei Deinem Kumpel, bei dem sie ja offenbar nicht zu heiß wurde. D..h wenn Dein Freund nicht ausgerechnet eine der Problemkarten hatte, sollte das an sich kein Problem sein.

 Wegen Netzteil: 650W reichen locker, auch wenn du da ein ziemliches Billig-Modell hast. Hat das Netzteil denn die passenden Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte?


----------



## WTFErrors (8. März 2014)

Hallo Herbboy,
das Netzteil Ultron Silent Force UN650S 650 Watt - Preis ab €41,89 - CHIP ist jetzt nicht so teuer gewesen. Schrott ist es aber auch nicht. Ich habs in einem Computerladen gekauft und mich beraten lassen. Wollte was leises und qualitativ gutes (Preis/Leistung). Bisher verrichtet es sehr gute Dienste. Mit der GeForce GTS 450 harmoniert sie ja auch, so dass ich denke, dass das nicht das Problem wäre.

Die GraKa war ein nachträgliches Geschenk zu Weihnachten. Die Karte, die dann übrigbleibt, wird verkauft. Die Gainward verkauft sich gebraucht bei ebay für ca. 55 €. Mit der Zotac würde ich vlt. noch 80 bis 90 € erzielen. Mich kostet der Umbau also nichts, außer dass ich beim Verkauf der übrigbleibenden Karte ein bisschen weniger kriegen würde.
Aber wenn der Sprung so groß ist (was ich mir eigentlich gar nicht so vorstellen kann), dann sollte ich vielleicht wechseln...

"Einfach mal probieren" kann ich zwar machen, aber dann muss ich ja erstmal wieder die alten Treiber deinstallieren, umbauen, die neuen installieren, ausprobieren... Und wenn ich dann unzufrieden bin wieder alles umgedreht. Außerdem dachte ich mir, ich frage lieber vorher hier mal nach möglichen Kompatibilitätsproblemen.

Mein Freund war wohl zufrieden mit der Karte. Er wechselt halt einfach sehr regelmäßig seine Komponenten (die andere noch 1 bis 2 Jahre länger nutzen würden). Ich denke aber mal, dass sein System auch hochwertiger gelühlt wird (muss ich ihn mal fragen).
Die Karte ist wohl so ca. 3 Jahre alt. Wenn er sie registriert hat (denke mal, er hat), hat sie sogar noch 2 Jahre Herstellergarantie.

Schade, dass Hardware so schnell veraltet. Die Gainward ist eigentlich auch ein hübsches Teil.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2014)

Treiber brauchst Du doch gar nicht neu zu installieren, das sind doch beides Nvidia-Karten ^^

Und die GTX 560 Ti ist klar besser: die GTS 450 war schon damals, als die neu war, eine absolute Einsteigerkarte. Das ist bei Nvidia schon lange so: die x50-Karten sind Einstieg und oft schon ein gutes Stück schwächer als die x60-Karten (x = die Zahl für die Generation wie 200, 400 500 usw), also: Die GTX 460 ist logischerweise besser als die GTS 450. Und die GTX 560 ist wiederum besser als die GTX 460, das ist nämlich eine überarbeitete GTX 460 - die GT 560 Ti wiederum ist eine ganz neu entwickelte Karte und nochmal besser als die GTX 560 ohne "Ti"

Von diesen Ranglisten halte ich nicht so viel - wichtiger ist, was die in der Praxis in modernen Spielen bringen. Guckst Du hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 im Test - NVIDIA präsentiert den leisen "Sniper" - Index 3D-Performance (Seite 33) - HT4U.net da ist die allein die GTX 460 schon 46% schneller als die übertaktete Gigabyte GTS 450.

 Und hier ein Test der GTX 560 Ti: MSI N560GTX TI HAWK - Junger Falke im Test - Index 3D-Performance (Seite 30) - HT4U.net da ist die 560 Ti schon wieder 30% schneller als die GTX 460. Die GTX 560 ohne Ti ist schon 80% schneller als die GTS 450. Die GTX 560 Ti ist ca so stark wie die AMD 5870, und die (siehe erster Links) ist doppelt so schnell wie die Gigabyte GTS 450 OC.

Und Deine CPU ist zwar älter, aber ein Quadcore und noch absolut okay - da hast Du bei manchen modernen Games halt ne gewisse Grenze, über die die Performance nicht hinauskommen wird, auch wenn Du eine 500€-Grafikkarte hättest, aber in bestimmt 95% aller Games wird der Leistungsvorteil der GTX 560 Ti zur GTS 450 sicher zur Geltung kommen.


----------



## WTFErrors (13. März 2014)

Cool. Dann probiere ich sie mal. Aber ich hab gelesen, ich müsste vor dem Einbau die alten Treiber deinstallieren. Stimmt das etwa nicht? Auch wenn beides NVidea-Karten sind, sind sie doch ne ganz andere Baureihe. Hmm. Das verwirrt mich jetzt.
Die Treiber sind ja nicht die selben für eine GTS 450 und eine GTX 560 Ti


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. März 2014)

Generell schadet es nicht, den alten Treiber zu deinstallieren (taucht bei Programme und Funktionen auf) und dann den neuen nochmal zu laden und zu installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2014)

Die Treiber sollten an sich für beide Karten sehr wohl die gleichen sein - hier: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce 335.23 Driver WHQL das sind die aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber für die allermeisten halbwegs neuen Karten, da ist auch die GTS 450 drin, die GTX 560 Ti ebenfalls. Siehst du in der Liste, wenn Du auf "Unterstützte" klickst.

Und wenn Du halt für die GTS 450 eine Weile keine neuen Treiber installiert hattest, dann ist die Installation der aktuellen Treiber nichts anderes als ein Update, da musst Du aber an sich nicht vorher was deinstallieren.

Es schadet zwar nicht, zu deinstallieren, aber an sich ist das seit einigen Jahren überhaupt kein Problem mehr, auch bei AMD-Grafikkarten und Mainbaordtreibern usw.


----------

